# AD Designs, what is your thoughts?



## BoostedGerman (Dec 5, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has worked with the company AD Designs for speakers? Looking into them for a few installs but wanting some hands on experience with the speakers
Ive used the subwoofers well the 500 series with PWK trap horn box design


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i dont think theres a need for two threads


----------

